# Getting Ready For Beach



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Okay, since I'm a noob to driving on the beach, I'm going to need some pointers on where to get some of the necessary items needed. According to Maryland State Parks, I will need the following to get my ORV permit.

1. A shovel with a blade at least 6" square and a handle at least 18" long.
2. A vehicle jack sufficient to lift one wheel clear of the sand.
3. A jack support at least 12" x 12" of non-bending steel, 5/8" plywood, or 1 ½" hardwood.
4. A tire gauge with a minimum reading of 15 pounds or less.
5. A tow rope or tow strap, chain, or cable with a minimum pulling strength of 6,000 pounds and at least 10 feet long.
· ¾" minimum diameter for ropes (except nylon or dacron)
· ½" minimum diameter for nylon or dacron ropes
· ¼" minimum diameter for carbon steel cable
· 5/16" minimum diameter for chain links

I think I have a jack (one that came with the car) but where can I get a good shovel. I have seen folding one and was wondering how well they work. Also, what do most people use for tow rope?

thanks for the help.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

does anyone know if I can buy like a ORV package at the park or local Bait and Tackle?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> 1. A shovel with a blade at least 6" square and a handle at least 18" long.


Got mine at Harbor Freight but probably will get a better one at Home Depot.



> 2. A vehicle jack sufficient to lift one wheel clear of the sand.


I got a 48" Hi-Lift jack because of all the other cool things you can do with it. On line.



> 5. A tow rope or tow strap, chain, or cable with a minimum pulling strength of 6,000 pounds and at least 10 feet long.
> 
> I think I have a jack (one that came with the car) but where can I get a good shovel. I have seen folding one and was wondering how well they work. Also, what do most people use for tow rope?


I got a snatch strap. The stretchy ones. Same pull but less chance of getting the pull vehicle stuck. Got it at Auto Zone. They got them everywhere.
.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*ANy big box store..*

ANy big box store such as walmart or whatever should have everything you need.
It could also give you an excuse to check out an Army/Navy Surplus store.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

You may want to include a flashlight in your ORV kit.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> You may want to include a flashlight in your ORV kit.


good call.

I should also add first aid kit to it.

Also, do you think the jack in my car will suffice or do I need certain type of jack like Bubba mentioned...


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

you dont think about Jumper Cables until you need them. Having left a friend stranded 6 miles from a ramp, while I went and found cables is a lesson I havent forgotten.

I now carry one of the portable jump starters that has two built in lights, and air compressor. The compressor isnt all that good but it will do in an emergency. The unit was under $100 and it provides a jump start (if ever needed again) lights, air, and even has a couple of cigarette lighter type ports for recharging or using a cell phone.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Catch This said:


> you dont think about Jumper Cables until you need them. Having left a friend stranded 6 miles from a ramp, while I went and found cables is a lesson I havent forgotten.
> 
> I now carry one of the portable jump starters that has two built in lights, and air compressor. The compressor isnt all that good but it will do in an emergency. The unit was under $100 and it provides a jump start (if ever needed again) lights, air, and even has a couple of cigarette lighter type ports for recharging or using a cell phone.


I have made the assumption that the jack in the vehicle should work just fine but not having used it on the beach, can't say how it'll work there. As long as there is good solid ground (wood) to place it on, it should be fine.

Another very good call. Especially when playing music on the beach or if an interior light has been left on. I carry the jumper cables but have been there when the jump box was a necessary item as there were no other vehicles around. I like the portable Jumper Box.

And yes, DEFINITELY a first aid kit.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

*Be prepared...*

With a regular car jack there is going to be a lot of digging to get it under the axel, if you are framed. If you can only get it under the bumper, it will take a stack of boards or pile of sand to get it up high enough to fill in the holes. Usually not an issue if you stick to the well traveled paths. There will always be someone to come by and help with a tow… as long as you have that tow rope/chain/strap!

I’m with Bubba on this one. My 94 XJ owns a 60” Hi-Lift (sorry Bubba but bigger is always better! ). Also a wide assortment of boards (4-2x10x12”, 12-1x4x24”, 1-24”x24” ¾ ply and an assortment of smaller plywood scraps), 30’ tow strap, rug scraps, ropes, bungee’s, a short handle square shovel (Home Depot $14) and a small axe. Hey, you never know… and I was a Boy Scout. Yes, a full size spare, air gauge and cables also.

I do not have a jumper box. I rigged Unit 1 so that NOTHING electrical runs w/out the key in the ignition. Good thought for a next item to add though, jumper box with a compressor. The dog and I fish more secluded areas as well as on the Core banks. A couple bucks worth of preparations, even if used only once, is well worth the investment.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*If youve got the room....*

Go ahead with a high lift jack. Allot of people would be surprised but you can actually pull youself out with one of these. If someone get tow you, you can use it as a sort of come-along to winch yourself in a pinch.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Firespyder7 said:


> ...Allot of people would be surprised but you can actually pull youself out with one of these. ...


You brought up a good point. Was thinking about this the other day.

I'm familiar with the jack and have an offroad kit ordered. I understand the winch process when you have a friendly tree handy that's willing to help out. Curious how one anchors the fixed point if you're on an open beach? Bury a board or something?
.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Good advice from everyone....and don't be cheap on putting your kit together, HOWEVER nothing can make up for some common sense. Air down your tires to the proper PSI, Drive carefully, watch where you park, and hopefully you won't have to worry about any of those things.....they will be there for you to help someone else or just for show....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

How to do the Anchor in the sand trick.
Ya get one of them anchors that has the 45 degree blades *dont know the name* they usally have a ring that slides back and forth. Dig ya a hole and hook your come-along to it *if ya use a snatch block it doubles the pulling weight* and hook the other end to your rig and start cranking, the more you pull it the deeper the anchor will go untill it sets and then the truck moves forward. When your free just drive past your burried anchor and pull it free from the other direction.
This method usally works much better with an electric winch.
Now the ******* method is burry an old tire deep in the sand and hope it holds while ya winch ya self out. *ask me how I know this method*


----------



## SNUFFY (Mar 23, 2004)

*I'm planning to get:*

Shooter to install one of those hydraulic lifts that I saw on the VW's and Mitz's at the Dakar Rally.    

SNUFFY


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Now the ******* method is burry an old tire deep in the sand and hope it holds while ya winch ya self out. *ask me how I know this method*


   
That was great.

Yeah, the anchor sounds like it'd work.  

I asked just out of curiousity but I doubt I'll ever have the need to winch myself on the beach. Oh, I'll get myself stuck fer sure, cuz I sometimes do goofy sh*t, but the Hi-Lift can lift a whole side or end of the Jeep 2 feet off the ground no problem. Lift, fill in the holes, get on my merry way, and then decide if what I just did was fun enough to justify the work filling the holes.  

Woodchuck, I contemplated the 60" but figured I'd only use the extra foot when using it as a winch. Decided the 48" was plenty, and also it was heavy enough. The thing is a beast.   
.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

They are a nice piece of equipment, that is for sure. And yes heavy, I opted for the all cast one. Winching is what I had in mind for the extra length. The extra weight... heck bungee it to the wooden pallet bolted to the roof and yer good to go.

We'll be using it as soon as the weather warms, need new leaf springs in back.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Get the biggest shovel with the longest handle that you've got room to carry. You will appreciate it when you need it.


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*Portable battery jump starter*

This is the plug in type that will give you a jump when nobody's in sight to assist with a battery in their truck even if you got cables!

Don't forget the duct tape and baling twine.


----------



## hockeynut1797 (Jul 3, 2006)

trash bags and a plug in spot light always help. Better safe than sorry when out at night .All these ideas are great , but as Someone said ,common sense is the best thing to bring. Drive safely, watch where You park, be courtious, and air down. 
Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Fire extinguiser...


wish i had one when my bronco caught fire on the sand   



nothing like dumping a few 5gal buckets full of saltwater on ur engine block to liven' it up!!!



but really, fire extinguisher would be good to have just incase something happened to anyone. i stuck one in the new z71...just incase...rather be safe then burned.




Jesse


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

Seasalt,

You’re in Fairfax: go to “Advanced Auto Parts” on Rt 50 to get the tow strap and Lowes across the street to get everything else. They can cut the wood for ya. Or you can go to Home Depot on Ox road. You can use an ordinay short handled dirt shovel.


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

Seasalt, I am not a mud-bogger; but I have used our stuff a few times. I know that they say a minimum of 10' rope. I have only needed to use my bungey-rope once and I'm glad it was 30' long and they're not that much more $$$. I would also not get the minimum strength. We also got our truck-camper stuck down near the MD/VA. line at night, by ourselves. I sure was glad that our shovel had a long handle, to reach the sand that was under the rear. Don't forget to think about how you would attach a rope/strap to your vehicle; like clevis'. Remember, that these are my opinions. pelican man


----------



## Sandy Meador (Nov 9, 2006)

*A couple of things*

I carry. Duct Tape. Can fix a leaky radiator hose in a pinch. 5 gals. water. If you boil out for whatever reason. 4 pieces of 48" x 10" carpet. To place under/in front of tires when you're getting unstuck. And I've got room in the back of the truck for an extra, fully charged deep cycle battery - I've got an inverter and run a small light, coffee pot, etc... when needed. Got the inverter at Wally-World for $40. It IS sweet!!!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> Okay, since I'm a noob to driving on the beach, I'm going to need some pointers on where to get some of the necessary items needed. According to Maryland State Parks, I will need the following to get my ORV permit.
> 
> 1. A shovel with a blade at least 6" square and a handle at least 18" long.
> 2. A vehicle jack sufficient to lift one wheel clear of the sand.
> ...


Does anyone know if they strictly enforce the jack support board be 5/8 in thickness? Went to home depot and got me 1/2 plywood...  

Also, walmart didn't have any tow rope with minimum pull strength of 6000 pounds. I guess I'll have to go to auto store.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> Does anyone know if they strictly enforce the jack support board be 5/8 in thickness? Went to home depot and got me 1/2 plywood...
> 
> Also, walmart didn't have any tow rope with minimum pull strength of 6000 pounds. I guess I'll have to go to auto store.


When I got my beach pass up there, I didn't have any of that stuff except the tire gauge (not saying that was a good thing). They didn't check for any of it, just asked if I had it. So no, I don't think they'll bust your chops too bad about 1/2" ply wood.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Keep in mind John that you are really getting the safety equipment for "you", not for them. Get the best you can afford. Its insurance. That's why I sprung for a Hi-Lift jack. May never need it but if I do, it's there.

On the other hand, you have a XJ. You shouldn't have a problem. It'll float on the sand real nice.  I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.

General sand suggestions from my limited experience... air down, keep moving at the entrance (its a real mess there), stay in a track the best you can, roll to a stop instead of hard braking, and the most important thing... use common sense. 
.


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

y'all carry to much stuff to get unstuck know wonder y"all get stuck where do you put the fishing gear?just air down to 18 or so carry a 5 gal bucket get stuck put a little water in the hole and let more air out an shut off the a/c


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hi*

I also carry a few other things, well all the time, guess its the cross of the boy scout and firefighter.

*battery power/air compressor thing. It can jump start a few times, plus inflate your tires.

*road flares. Those things are nice if you have to singnal for help, they can be seen for a good distance, alot better than trying to wave.

* CB radio. I got a hand held one off amazon for pretty cheap. I havent used it yet, but since my cell phone reception sucks, I am ready.

*Extra fluids for the truck (Radiator, oil, transmission, etc.) Yeah I check the levels before road trips, but nothing like a busted hose to make for an interesting trip off the sand.

*Extra food/water. (this is always in my car along with extra clothes, since 9/11). I have the bags of tuna, crackers, bottled water and peanut butter. If I am stuck somewhere, I'm going to be ready. I know Shaggy told me of a time he was caught on AI aftet the hi tides and wind swamped the beach. 

Yeah its doubtful that you will need any of this stuff, but like Bubba said, its about being prepared. I like the sense of security.

Jeff


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

fyremanjef said:


> * CB radio. I got a hand held one off amazon for pretty cheap. I havent used it yet, but since my cell phone reception sucks, I am ready.


  

Yeah, that's worth 2 smilies because I transferred my portable cheapo CB from the car to the Jeep this afternoon. 

Thanks Jeff. Forgot to mention that. Cell phone connection out on AI is iffy at best. 
.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks bubba and jeff...

looks like another trip to home depot to get 5/8 plywood. 

At the auto store, I'm going to pick up flares, tow rope, and jumper cable. As we are talking about CBs, I will bring along my VHF radio I got when I was yaking. 

I've just installed my rear cargo carrier. Pain in the butt!! I've got the Black Widow brand since I can't affor Shooters custom yet.  

Slowly things are coming together for the Spring Fling trip...  Hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*speaking of home depot*

I have some thick aluminum plates that I use, or will use, for a jack support. My dad had them in the shed from when he use to us his pop up camper. While at the firehouse the other night, I was thinkning of getting a 8' piece of 4x4 and cutting it into 2 foot strips. Figure stacking them under as cribbing, under the metal plate would give me a few more extra inches under my jack. That is my alternative or is going to be if I get around to it, to a Hi low jack. I got a seperate bottle jack with the extra extension at walmart a few months ago, think that will serve better than my GMC issued scissor jack.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

man yall go all out when yall go hit the beaches. all i carry with my is fishing rods and a tow rop so i can pull people out that are stuck and make a few extra bucks.  if you go to corova, thats the easiest beach, my friend took a honda civic on it and didnt get stuck but if you go farther south then you may have to do some rocking back and fourth


----------

